# Debussy's"Claire de Lune"used in film trailer



## Steve Martin (Oct 15, 2018)

Debussy's"Claire de Lune"used in film trailer:



it's the first video trailer in this video.


----------



## Kony (Oct 15, 2018)

Interesting choice! I recognise the girl from Stranger Things at the start - I had a feeling she'd be destined for more sci-fi/fantasy. Of course they had to get Charles Dance in it to say "long live the King" in his GOT voice  Looking forward to this.


----------



## Kony (Oct 15, 2018)

I almost OD'd from the way too many whooshbangs in the second trailer btw - there were whooshbangs when they weren't even needed at the start when they were just introducing characters. WTF is wrong with trailers these days? I can hear the sound editors at the trailer house saying, "the trailer's not right, it needs more whooshbangs" lol - either that or they had a hanging whooshbang key on their keyboard....


----------

